# Does furrydumb NEED to be defended?



## Kellie Gator (Mar 19, 2010)

Another stupid topic by a stupid furry. But seriously, does it? It doesn't matter who you are or if you're just trolling or giving the fandom proper critique, some whining bitch furry will always feel the need to step in to "defend" their fandom.

So that brings me to this question, does furry fandom need to be defended? Because most furries trying to defend furrydumb just makes it worse for themselves and everyone else who gives a shit, really.

Of course, my say on it is "fuck no". We're nerds, all nerds are being made fun of.

EDIT:
hurr, "equel rights", I can't fucking spell.


----------



## Smelge (Mar 19, 2010)

It doesn't need defending.

It needs set on fire, and the ashes pissed on. Then maybe when people start it again, they'll be less retarded than some of the ones we have now.


----------



## Aden (Mar 19, 2010)

People "defending" it take it too seriously. It's a hobby. If someone comes up to me and starts bashing 3D modeling, who cares? I enjoy it. I don't expect others to enjoy it.

On the other hand, the bashing that furries get is usually completely justified.


----------



## TashkentFox (Mar 19, 2010)

Some furries deserve to be made fun of (like DalHusky and Eerie Silverfox)


----------



## Mentova (Mar 19, 2010)

Voidrunners said:


> It doesn't need defending.
> 
> It needs set on fire, and the ashes pissed on. Then maybe when people start it again, they'll be less retarded than some of the ones we have now.


This


----------



## Aden (Mar 19, 2010)

Another thought:

Someone should administer this poll on another furry forum. I'm curious to see how much better we are than everyone else. :V


----------



## Kellie Gator (Mar 19, 2010)

Yanno, if this poll gets enough votes, I just might put the results up on YouTube and see how Tamias The Chipmunk and all other furries there will react. It would probably be epic.


----------



## yummynbeefy (Mar 19, 2010)

i dont defend super smash bros its just another hobby

why should furries be any different who cares if they want us to "YIFF IN HELL" i will when im dead


----------



## Garreth (Mar 19, 2010)

Defending the furry fandom is just like this sentence


----------



## Armaetus (Mar 19, 2010)

It's a _hobby_, *not a lifestyle* like some of the furries take it..

In all, NO.


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 19, 2010)

Alot of furries deserve to be mocked and do deserve it.


----------



## Mentova (Mar 19, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> Alot of furries deserve to be mocked and do deserve it.


A lot of them do.


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 19, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> A lot of them do.


I find it funny that any criticism they automatically label as a troll.


----------



## Ratte (Mar 19, 2010)

Garreth said:


> Defending the furry fandom is just like this sentence



Without a period?  :V


----------



## Mentova (Mar 19, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> I find it funny that any criticism they automatically label as a troll.


Of course! How could someone not like furries and all of their fetishes?


----------



## Ratte (Mar 19, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Of course! How could someone not like furries and all of their fetishes?



Stop fursecuting me.


----------



## Mentova (Mar 19, 2010)

Ratte said:


> Stop fursecuting me.


SHUTUP TROLL YOU'RE FURSECUTING ME!


----------



## torachi (Mar 19, 2010)

obligatory post about voting obligatory option


----------



## Nylak (Mar 19, 2010)

lol furries.

Seriously, I am a self-hating furry, and I'm not ashamed to admit it (I am, on the other hand, ashamed to admit to being furry; doesn't mean I won't admit it, but I'll say it in a self-deriding tone of voice while rolling my eyes in disgust).


----------



## JDFox (Mar 19, 2010)

So wait there are people who feel I should be all up in arms and dramatic about the fact that I would like to dress up as a bi-pedal animal, travel some unknown distance to a gathering of like minded people. Spending untold hundreds of dollars on living quarters, food, gas, etc?  Not to mention the thousands of hours spent communicating with other furries, the thousands spent on suits and the like.  All the time lost looking at furry art?

They want us to be proud of that?

...Right...


----------



## Mentova (Mar 19, 2010)

Nylak said:


> lol furries.
> 
> Seriously, I am a self-hating furry, and I'm not ashamed to admit it (I am, on the other hand, ashamed to admit to being furry; doesn't mean I won't admit it, but I'll say it in a self-deriding tone of voice while rolling my eyes in disgust).


Just like me! High-five!


----------



## lowkey (Mar 19, 2010)

Nylak said:


> lol furries.
> 
> Seriously, I am a self-hating furry, and I'm not ashamed to admit it (I am, on the other hand, ashamed to admit to being furry; doesn't mean I won't admit it, but I'll say it in a self-deriding tone of voice while rolling my eyes in disgust).



this is the best point of view ever. you're my hero.


----------



## Ikrit (Mar 19, 2010)

no



Kellie Gator said:


> Yanno, if this poll gets enough votes, I just might put the results up on YouTube and see how Tamias The Chipmunk and all other furries there will react. It would probably be epic.



you're awesome, i like you


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 19, 2010)

Kellie Gator said:


> Yanno, if this poll gets enough votes, I just might put the results up on YouTube and see how Tamias The Chipmunk and all other furries there will react. It would probably be epic.


Sounds like a plan!


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Mar 19, 2010)

No. We should take action against the freaks within the fandom.


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 19, 2010)

Kit H. Ruppell said:


> No. We should take action against the freaks within the fandom.


Hence the "trolls"


----------



## Tycho (Mar 19, 2010)

Who are the 5 faggots who voted YES?

I fucking hate you, you know that?


----------



## Nylak (Mar 19, 2010)

Tycho said:


> Who are the 5 faggots who voted YES?
> 
> I fucking hate you, you know that?


 
I did it to be ironic.

...Not really.  But I should have.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Mar 19, 2010)

Kellie Gator said:


> Another stupid topic by a stupid furry. But seriously, does it? It doesn't matter who you are or if you're just trolling or giving the fandom proper critique, some whining bitch furry will always feel the need to step in to "defend" their fandom.
> 
> So that brings me to this question, does furry fandom need to be defended? Because most furries trying to defend furrydumb just makes it worse for themselves and everyone else who gives a shit, really.
> 
> ...



If you can't spell there is a magic thing called "spellchecker" if you use firefox as your browser.

Anyway my answer to the question is no.


----------



## Fay V (Mar 19, 2010)

no, no it isn't. In the same way you don't defend videogames. it's entertainment.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Mar 19, 2010)

Fay V said:


> no, no it isn't. In the same way you don't defend videogames. it's entertainment.



Perverted entertainment.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Mar 19, 2010)

Actually, I changed my mind. The fandom _does_ need to be defended....from internal threats.


----------



## Mentova (Mar 19, 2010)

Kit H. Ruppell said:


> Actually, I changed my mind. The fandom _does_ need to be defended....from internal threats.


No.


----------



## Fay V (Mar 19, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> Perverted entertainment.



not for all. besides dating sims.


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 19, 2010)

Fay V said:


> not for all. besides dating sims.


I've seen furry dating sims... *charges facepalm*


----------



## Smelge (Mar 19, 2010)

Tycho said:


> Who are the 5 faggots who voted YES?
> 
> I fucking hate you, you know that?



I decided to abstain from voting until I saw this post and immediately voted yes. To piss you off.



CannonFodder said:


> I've seen furry dating sims... *charges facepalm*



Furry dating sims?

You play as a person who molests people at conventions before following them home, shouting "YIFF ME" through their letterbox then breaking a window and raping them.


----------



## Fay V (Mar 19, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> I've seen furry dating sims... *charges facepalm*



I'm...actually I'm not that surprised...and I'm apathetic to it honestly. What people do to entertain themselves isn't really my concern as long as it doesn't screw with the rights of others. 
hence why i don't see the point in defending entertainment like the fandom


----------



## Willow (Mar 19, 2010)

Defending the fandom..like we're equating it to gay rights...I say nay...

We need to get the facts straight...maybe if we clarified some points in a calmish manner...some of this nasty stigma will go away


----------



## Zrcalo (Mar 19, 2010)

OBLIGATORY OPTION THAT IS UNRELATED TO PREVIOUS OPTIONS
OBLIGATORY OPTION THAT IS UNRELATED TO PREVIOUS OPTIONS
OBLIGATORY OPTION THAT IS UNRELATED TO PREVIOUS OPTIONS
OBLIGATORY OPTION THAT IS UNRELATED TO PREVIOUS OPTIONS
OBLIGATORY OPTION THAT IS UNRELATED TO PREVIOUS OPTIONS
OBLIGATORY OPTION THAT IS UNRELATED TO PREVIOUS OPTIONS
OBLIGATORY OPTION THAT IS UNRELATED TO PREVIOUS OPTIONS
OBLIGATORY OPTION THAT IS UNRELATED TO PREVIOUS OPTIONS
OBLIGATORY OPTION THAT IS UNRELATED TO PREVIOUS OPTIONS
OBLIGATORY OPTION THAT IS UNRELATED TO PREVIOUS OPTIONS
OBLIGATORY OPTION THAT IS UNRELATED TO PREVIOUS OPTIONS
OBLIGATORY OPTION THAT IS UNRELATED TO PREVIOUS OPTIONS
OBLIGATORY OPTION THAT IS UNRELATED TO PREVIOUS OPTIONS
OBLIGATORY OPTION THAT IS UNRELATED TO PREVIOUS OPTIONS
OBLIGATORY OPTION THAT IS UNRELATED TO PREVIOUS OPTIONS
OBLIGATORY OPTION THAT IS UNRELATED TO PREVIOUS OPTIONS
OBLIGATORY OPTION THAT IS UNRELATED TO PREVIOUS OPTIONS
OBLIGATORY OPTION THAT IS UNRELATED TO PREVIOUS OPTIONS
OBLIGATORY OPTION THAT IS UNRELATED TO PREVIOUS OPTIONS
OBLIGATORY OPTION THAT IS UNRELATED TO PREVIOUS OPTIONS
OBLIGATORY OPTION THAT IS UNRELATED TO PREVIOUS OPTIONS
OBLIGATORY OPTION THAT IS UNRELATED TO PREVIOUS OPTIONS
OBLIGATORY OPTION THAT IS UNRELATED TO PREVIOUS OPTIONS
OBLIGATORY OPTION THAT IS UNRELATED TO PREVIOUS OPTIONS
OBLIGATORY OPTION THAT IS UNRELATED TO PREVIOUS OPTIONS
OBLIGATORY OPTION THAT IS UNRELATED TO PREVIOUS OPTIONS
OBLIGATORY OPTION THAT IS UNRELATED TO PREVIOUS OPTIONS
OBLIGATORY OPTION THAT IS UNRELATED TO PREVIOUS OPTIONS
OBLIGATORY OPTION THAT IS UNRELATED TO PREVIOUS OPTIONS
OBLIGATORY OPTION THAT IS UNRELATED TO PREVIOUS OPTIONS


----------



## Usarise (Mar 19, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> OBLIGATORY OPTION THAT IS UNRELATED TO PREVIOUS OPTIONS
> OBLIGATORY OPTION THAT IS UNRELATED TO PREVIOUS OPTIONS
> OBLIGATORY OPTION THAT IS UNRELATED TO PREVIOUS OPTIONS
> OBLIGATORY OPTION THAT IS UNRELATED TO PREVIOUS OPTIONS
> ...


i agree.


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 19, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> We need to get the facts straight...maybe if we clarified some points in a calmish manner...some of this nasty stigma will go away


Nah the stigma is now from stupid idiots that get in front of cameras and don't think about what they're saying.


----------



## Willow (Mar 19, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> Nah the stigma is now from stupid idiots that get in front of cameras and don't think about what they're saying.


Indeed...1000 Ways to Die had a really _really_ bad portrayal of the fandom (I don't even think the guy they interviewed was a real furry...)


----------



## Darkwolfy502 (Mar 19, 2010)

Lol, wtf is this?


----------



## Usarise (Mar 19, 2010)

Darkwolfy502 said:


> Lol, wtf is this?


 stuff.  furry stuff.  faggy stuff.  _furfag _stuff ^^


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Mar 19, 2010)

lets yiff


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Mar 20, 2010)

I can post a picture in this thread right? I am very tempted to...


----------



## Fay V (Mar 20, 2010)

Do eeet


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Mar 20, 2010)

This is my opinion XD


----------



## Kellie Gator (Mar 20, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> OBLIGATORY OPTION THAT IS UNRELATED TO PREVIOUS OPTIONS
> OBLIGATORY OPTION THAT IS UNRELATED TO PREVIOUS OPTIONS
> OBLIGATORY OPTION THAT IS UNRELATED TO PREVIOUS OPTIONS
> OBLIGATORY OPTION THAT IS UNRELATED TO PREVIOUS OPTIONS
> ...


lmfao. I didn't want to put that option there, but I knew that if I only put "Yes" or "No" there, SOMEONE would whine about "where's the I don't care option!", so I squeezed that in there.

23 people voting no, and most people voting "yes" did it for epic trolling. Things are looking good, but I'm gonna wait for a couple of more votes before I put it on YouTube.

I'm kind of surprised, really. When I joined this forum, I thought I'd be the only one who disliked the current state of the furry fandom. I am so naive.


----------



## Stargazer Bleu (Mar 20, 2010)

Glaice said:


> It's a _hobby_, *not a lifestyle* like some of the furries take it..
> 
> In all, NO.


 
I agree with this. Cause it is just a *hobby*.
a lot of ppl do give furrys a hard time but some ppl are just beyond ignorant 

i voted for. OBLIGATORY OPTION THAT IS UNRELATED TO PREVIOUS OPTIONS


----------



## Koco (Mar 20, 2010)

No, there is nothing worth defending in the furry fandom, honestly.
Anime geeks are made fun of all the time and take it - where's our sense of humor?


----------



## Armaetus (Mar 20, 2010)

Someone on my MSN list said:
			
		

> Didn't we discuss this before? Anyway. "Furry is not supposed to be a lifestyle". Who are you to decide other's opinions? Secondly, it's all on how you look at things. You could say being a politican is a hobby, and you could also say it's a life style. Thirdly, if you don't like the way someone is living THEIR life, why should it matter to you? (unless you are personally doing something with them.)



My response was: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





(obviously MSN icon sized version of this) I know we have

I love it when people think I'm _wrong_ on IM...the guy who said this also plays MySims.


----------



## Innuk (Mar 20, 2010)

_OBLIGATORY OPTION THAT IS UNRELATED TO PREVIOUS OPTIONS_


----------



## Aden (Mar 20, 2010)

Almost 17% of us voted for the first option

What the fuck, guys


----------



## Usarise (Mar 20, 2010)

Aden said:


> Almost 17% of us voted for the first option
> 
> What the fuck, guys


 I voted for porn.


----------



## Ranzun the Dragon-Shark (Mar 20, 2010)

I'm not a nerd.


----------



## Willow (Mar 20, 2010)

I didn't vote at all...what does that make me?


----------



## Ranzun the Dragon-Shark (Mar 20, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> I didn't vote at all...what does that make me?


 A Republican o-o


----------



## Usarise (Mar 20, 2010)

Ranzun the Dragon-Shark said:


> A Republican o-o


 -_- i voted! and im Republican!  DOWN WITH THE DEMOCRATS!


----------



## Bando (Mar 20, 2010)

Nylak said:


> lol furries.
> 
> Seriously, I am a self-hating furry, and I'm not ashamed to admit it (I am, on the other hand, ashamed to admit to being furry; doesn't mean I won't admit it, but I'll say it in a self-deriding tone of voice while rolling my eyes in disgust).



^

All who "defend" the fandumb and shout out their "furry pride" should be killed with fire.


----------



## Ranzun the Dragon-Shark (Mar 20, 2010)

Bando37 said:


> ^
> 
> All who "defend" the fandumb and shout out their "furry pride" should be killed with fire.


 And baptized with holy water


----------



## Bando (Mar 20, 2010)

Ranzun the Dragon-Shark said:


> And baptized with holy water



What? No. That might help them.

HCl is much better for baptizing furries in! >:3


----------



## Ranzun the Dragon-Shark (Mar 20, 2010)

Bando37 said:


> What? No. That might help them.
> 
> HCl is much better for baptizing furries in! >:3


 Hydrochloric Acid :3 Yay


----------



## Usarise (Mar 20, 2010)

Bando37 said:


> What? No. That might help them.
> 
> HCl is much better for baptizing furries in! >:3


 i vote for baptising them in liquid Nitrogen ^^


----------



## Ranzun the Dragon-Shark (Mar 20, 2010)

Usarise said:


> i vote for baptising them in liquid Nitrogen ^^


 Plutonium? Glowy furries o-o


----------



## Bando (Mar 20, 2010)

Ranzun the Dragon-Shark said:


> Plutonium? Glowy furries o-o



Plutonium is a solid.


----------



## Usarise (Mar 20, 2010)

Bando37 said:


> Plutonium is a solid.


 i think he means to nuke them.....


----------



## Ranzun the Dragon-Shark (Mar 20, 2010)

Usarise said:


> i think he means to nuke them.....


 ^-^ You have my blessings, child


----------



## Usarise (Mar 20, 2010)

Ranzun the Dragon-Shark said:


> ^-^ You have my blessings, child


 FIRE ZE MISSILES! *pushes big red button*


----------



## lowkey (Mar 20, 2010)

I  refuse to comment on this thread, again.


----------



## Carenath (Mar 20, 2010)

Glaice said:


> It's a _hobby_, *not a lifestyle* like some of the furries take it..
> 
> In all, NO.


This right here.



CannonFodder said:


> I find it funny that any criticism they automatically label as a troll.


You mean like a certain fox?



Tycho said:


> Who are the 5 faggots who voted YES?
> I fucking hate you, you know that?


Of the people who posted in this thread, only Voidrunners voted yes


----------



## Wyldfyre (Mar 20, 2010)

I don't think that the fandom itself needs defending, but I don't believe that there is anything wrong with defending your personal decisions, should an undesirable situation arise.


----------



## Willow (Mar 20, 2010)

Wyldfyre said:


> I don't think that the fandom itself needs defending, but I don't believe that there is anything wrong with defending your personal decisions, should an undesirable situation arise.


I know..let's defend ourselves should someone make a personal attack on you..regardless of if it's physical or over the internet...safety is safety..


----------



## Willow (Mar 20, 2010)

Just throwing that out there...


----------



## Usarise (Mar 20, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> I know..let's defend ourselves should someone make a personal attack on you..regardless of if it's physical or over the internet...safety is safety..


 willow knows about personal safety.... XD


----------



## Wyldfyre (Mar 20, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> I know..let's defend ourselves should someone make a personal attack on you..regardless of if it's physical or over the internet...safety is safety..


It depends on the type of person you're dealing with.


----------



## Garreth (Mar 20, 2010)




----------



## PenningtontheSkunk (Mar 20, 2010)

Glaice said:


> It's a _hobby_, *not a lifestyle* like some of the furries take it..
> 
> In all, NO.


This^


----------



## cronlv16 (Mar 20, 2010)

Being but one of the turncoats on the internet, I know that furries are now a days almost ignored on /b/. I can see what would happen on this site if someone decided to milk its luscious tits of overflowing lulz.

OP is right, fursicution should be ignored.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Mar 20, 2010)

Ignore fursicution or call the wambulance...'nuff'said.


----------



## Garreth (Mar 20, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Ignore fursicution or call the wambulance...'nuff'said.



Way to get back on topic.


----------



## Mentova (Mar 20, 2010)

lolfursecution.


----------



## Bando (Mar 20, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> lolfursecution.



TROLL IS FURSECUTING ME HALP! :V


----------



## Usarise (Mar 20, 2010)

Bando37 said:


> TROLL IS FURSECUTING ME HALP! :V


 NO HALP 4 U!  DIE FURRY!


----------



## Mentova (Mar 20, 2010)

Bando37 said:


> TROLL IS FURSECUTING ME HALP! :V


OH NOES! WHYYYYYYYYYY!?!?


----------



## Dreadlime (Mar 20, 2010)

Furry is a hobby, there's nothing to defend. Most of the grief furries get is self inflicted. Rather than screaming fursecution, folks need to quit taking the fandom and the internet in general seriously, start showing some common sense, learn when to keep their mouths shut and quit airing their dirty laundry for the world to see.
Chances of that happening are slim to none.




Bando37 said:


> What? No. That might help them.
> 
> HCl is much better for baptizing furries in! >:3


Johnny was a chemist's son, but Johnny is no more.
What Johnny thought was H2O was H2SO4.



We now return you to your regularly scheduled derail:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8Rp9XvD5kXg
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nVJhP7Qmn8k


----------



## Hipstar (Mar 20, 2010)

i'd say only if people are spamming stereotypes.

otherwise, in general, not really.


----------



## Ozriel (Mar 20, 2010)

There is nothing to defend here at all.
It is a hobby, not a religion, not a Sexual orientation, and not a race.


----------



## Jelly (Mar 20, 2010)

yes defend this grown man masturbating to kitty cats drinking tea and reading newspapers


----------



## Mentova (Mar 20, 2010)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> There is nothing to defend here at all.
> It is a hobby, not a religion, not a Sexual orientation, and not a race.


NUH UH MAN FURRY PRIDE!!111!111!!!!11


----------



## Ozriel (Mar 20, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> NUH UH MAN FURRY PRIDE!!111!111!!!!11



What pride?


----------



## Mentova (Mar 20, 2010)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> What pride?


I donno, people keep bitching about "furry pride", I don't get it either. The furry fandom is probably one of the worst fandoms ever.


----------



## Ozriel (Mar 20, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I donno, people keep bitching about "furry pride", I don't get it either. The furry fandom is probably one of the worst fandoms ever.



Not the worst, but we do have our dramatic moments which gets the internet laughing in tears.


----------



## Mentova (Mar 20, 2010)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> Not the worst, but we do have our dramatic moments which gets the internet laughing in tears.


I also can't think of any fandom that appears to be awesome on the outside and then turns out to be a cesspool of weird ass fetishes. :V


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 20, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I also can't think of any fandom that appears to be awesome on the outside and then turns out to be a cesspool of weird ass fetishes. :V


anime


----------



## Mentova (Mar 20, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> anime


Anime is a close second, but not as weird as furries. Furries have the same ones anime does plus more.


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 20, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Anime is a close second, but not as weird as furries. Furries have the same ones anime does plus more.


...Watch "When they cry" it's a anime,  they drew boobs on a 8 year old.
*edit*
in the second season


----------



## Mentova (Mar 20, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> ...Watch "When they cry" it's a anime,  they drew boobs on a 8 year old.
> *edit*
> in the second season


Trust me, I know how fucked up anime gets.


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 20, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Trust me, I know how fucked up anime gets.


Dude Japan built a real life tentacles raping machine.


----------



## Mentova (Mar 20, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> Dude Japan built a real life tentacles raping machine.


................

Seriously? _seriously?_


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 20, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> ................
> 
> Seriously? _seriously?_


Yes.


----------



## Mentova (Mar 20, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> Yes.


We either shouldn't have nuked them or we didn't nuke them enough.


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 20, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> We either shouldn't have nuked them or we didn't nuke them enough.


Apparently it does it's job so well even guys are willing to have a go with it.
*edit*
hey look 4k posts


----------



## Mentova (Mar 20, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> Apparently it does it's job so well even guys are willing to have a go with it.
> *edit*
> hey look 4k posts


awesome!

Also god damnit japan.


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 20, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> awesome!
> 
> Also god damnit japan.


Also every fandom has kinky porn, have you seen jabba the hut porn?


----------



## Artificial Ginger (Mar 20, 2010)

The only way to "defend" being furry is to grow a thicker skin =V


----------



## Mentova (Mar 20, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> Also every fandom has kinky porn, have you seen jabba the hut porn?


Can't say I have, or want to.

GOT ANY HAWT YIFFZ?


----------



## Artificial Ginger (Mar 20, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> Also every fandom has kinky porn, have you seen jabba the hut porn?



Arooz? http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Seh8cNirlU8


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 20, 2010)

Artificial Ginger said:


> The only way to "defend" being furry is to grow a thicker skin =V


Pretty much this.


Heckler & Koch said:


> GOT ANY HAWT YIFFZ?


http://www.furaffinity.net/user/mnxenx001/  nsfw
He's a pretty good artist and his porn is good.
...I didn't show you ychan did I?
http://ychan.ca/ nsfw
Go at the top you'll see "/s/" that's the straight section.
*edit*
I think I know what heckler is doing...


----------



## Mentova (Mar 21, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> Pretty much this.
> 
> http://www.furaffinity.net/user/mnxenx001/  nsfw
> He's a pretty good artist and his porn is good.
> ...


What? Playing peggle? yes I am, and I already know what ychan is.


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 21, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> What? Playing peggle?


Peggle is fun no pun intended.


----------



## Mentova (Mar 21, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> Peggle is fun no pun intended.


Yes it is. Almost as fun as yiffing.


----------



## Tommy (Mar 21, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Yes it is. Almost as fun as yiffing.



I think it's actually more fun than yiffing.


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 21, 2010)

Tommy said:


> I think it's actually more fun than yiffing.


LIES!


----------



## Mentova (Mar 21, 2010)

Tommy said:


> I think it's actually more fun than yiffing.


Nothing is more fun than yiffing.


----------



## mystery_penguin (Mar 21, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Nothing is more fun than yiffing.


what about yiffing while playing peggle? (terrible attempt to make myself sound funny)


----------



## Tommy (Mar 21, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> LIES!





Heckler & Koch said:


> Nothing is more fun than yiffing.



Okay, you caught me. But it's pretty damn close.


----------



## Hakar Kerarmor (Mar 21, 2010)

_Everyone_ who takes the furry fandom serious is a moron.


----------



## neelix zidphinlan (Mar 21, 2010)

Voidrunners said:


> It doesn't need defending.
> 
> It needs set on fire, and the ashes pissed on. Then maybe when people start it again, they'll be less retarded than some of the ones we have now.



so wtf are you saying , you don't like to be a furry and/or the fandom? you wish it would just go away and stop? is that what you mean?

and who would the "retarded ones" wh have now be? give me an 
intelligent example.plz


----------



## neelix zidphinlan (Mar 21, 2010)

Tommy said:


> I think it's actually more fun than yiffing.



then my friend..... you don't yiff like I do..... and I do love peggle


----------



## neelix zidphinlan (Mar 21, 2010)

p.s. I don't feel the need to defend it, but if some one knows I'm a furry and walks up to me and talks shit about me and my hobbies. Im not gonna be a pussy and take it, Im gonna be a dick and shove it down his throat. I done give a rats ass if no one likes the fandom, but just let me do what I want.


----------



## SexyRedFoxxy (Mar 21, 2010)

What's a furry?


----------



## Darkwolfy502 (Mar 21, 2010)

Usarise said:


> stuff.  furry stuff.  faggy stuff.  _furfag _stuff ^^



Oo, Interesting xD



SexyRedFoxxy said:


> What's a furry?



I'm scared...


----------



## Mentova (Mar 21, 2010)

I just spent the last few hours trolling counter strike. Winner is me.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Mar 21, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I just spent the last few hours trolling counter strike. Winner is me.



Counterstrike eh? Good times, gooood times.


----------



## Bando (Mar 21, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I just spent the last few hours trolling counter strike. Winner is me.



Very nice. I was watching my teachers make fools of themselves. :3 and eating Chipotle burritos. Very good night.

Fandumb gene pool needs more chlorine.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Mar 21, 2010)

Bando37 said:


> Fandumb gene pool needs more chlorine.



Will cyanide suffice?


----------



## Bando (Mar 21, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Will cyanide suffice?



Sounds good. >:V


----------



## Kellie Gator (Mar 21, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> I HATE JAPANESE MUSIC RAWR!!!


Oh hey I like you again. <3



CannonFodder said:


> Dude Japan built a real life tentacles raping machine.


...

I will regret admitting this, but I know I'd try it. But it would probably not be as spectacular as the pictures I've seen makes it look.

EDIT:
I'm gonna see if I get to use the PC at home that can edit videos today, because I think it's about time I get started on that video.


----------



## Foxstar (Mar 21, 2010)

No. Maybe back when it first got started but in the last 15 years? Not even. It's become far too many people's lifestyle and all end all instead of a hobby. Made worse by the middle aged furfags with no life and too much money who give up and comers the idea that they can make a living in furry and the socially inept who feel that they have a place to go.


----------



## Kellie Gator (Mar 21, 2010)

Foxstar said:


> No. Maybe back when it first got started but in the last 15 years? Not even. It's become far too many people's lifestyle and all end all instead of a hobby. Made worse by the middle aged furfags with no life and too much money who give up and comers the idea that they can make a living in furry and the socially inept who feel that they have a place to go.


I know where you're coming from. The reason I haven't left it is because in the end, I love furry and I pray for the day the fandom will be decent again. Maybe I'm naive for thinking it could actually happen, though.


----------



## Usarise (Mar 21, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> http://store.steampowered.com/
> 
> Only DL it if you play PC games.


 H&K i dont have your steam name.... PM it to me later ^^   

and i could be the one to make a FAF server..... _maybe_ ill let u have super admin...


----------



## Ozriel (Mar 21, 2010)

Kellie Gator said:


> I know where you're coming from. The reason I haven't left it is because in the end, I love furry and I pray for the day the fandom will be decent again. Maybe I'm naive for thinking it could actually happen, though.



It's a dream that one day the lifestylers will understand that the fandom isn't the exact place for sociable activity and learn to go outside of the fandom to talk to people. 

Also, you cannot forget the people who joined the fandom to get poon. I consider it one of the bad reasons to join the fandom, that and looking for acceptance because real life society will not.


----------



## Kellie Gator (Mar 21, 2010)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> It's a dream that one day the lifestylers will understand that the fandom isn't the exact place for sociable activity and learn to go outside of the fandom to talk to people.
> 
> Also, you cannot forget the people who joined the fandom to get poon. I consider it one of the bad reasons to join the fandom, that and looking for acceptance because real life society will not.


Point made. My stance on porn and sex in the fandom is that it's alright, but the problem is that a lot of furries can't keep their sexual preferences to themselves, and the whole combining of fetishes to create new subgroups like babyfurs is something I will never really understand. Why can't people keep the whole adult baby and furry things seperate?

Also, nerds will do almost anything to be socially accepted. I wouldn't be surprised if a huge portion of the gay people in the fandom are only gay because they're not attractive enough for women, rofl. There are other fandoms with this same problem, by the way.

EDIT:
Oh yeah, I tried to make that video that I was gonna post to troll the YouTube furries with, but of course Windows Movie Maker refuses to work. I need to get some better movie editing software. D:


----------



## Ozriel (Mar 21, 2010)

Kellie Gator said:


> Point made. My stance on porn and sex in the fandom is that it's alright, but the problem is that a lot of furries can't keep their sexual preferences to themselves, and the whole combining of fetishes to create new subgroups like babyfurs is something I will never really understand. Why can't people keep the whole adult baby and furry things seperate?
> 
> Also, nerds will do almost anything to be socially accepted. I wouldn't be surprised if a huge portion of the gay people in the fandom are only gay because they're not attractive enough for women, rofl. There are other fandoms with this same problem, by the way.
> 
> ...



I wouldn't doubt the gay reason either. 

And to the nerddom thing, I guess, but it seems that the furries are worse than any other...but it could be my perspective


You could always try camtasia.


----------



## Artificial Ginger (Mar 21, 2010)

Kellie Gator said:


> I wouldn't be surprised if a huge portion of the gay people in the fandom are only gay because they're not attractive enough for women, rofl.


Those would mostly be the ones who turned gay after they joined, right?


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 21, 2010)

Would you look at that a combo breaker of deleted messages.


Kellie Gator said:


> I wouldn't be surprised if a huge portion of the gay people in the fandom are only gay because they're not attractive enough for women, rofl. There are other fandoms with this same problem, by the way.


...yeah alot of furries are fugly.

Which fandoms btw?


----------



## Scotty1700 (Mar 21, 2010)

I'm not fugly, just have a slight annoyance towards women in general. Nothing I can't overcome of course. Besides, I still think that men are funner, yay male parts!


----------



## VoidBat (Mar 21, 2010)

No.
Defending the fandom or any other fandoms for that matter would be like getting up on a railroad while waiting for the highspeed train to come and hit you.


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 21, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> I'm not fugly, just have a slight annoyance towards women in general. Nothing I can't overcome of course. Besides, I still think that men are funner, yay male parts!


But women have boobs.
You can not resist the boobs, watch as they move while women run in slow motion.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Mar 21, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> But women have boobs.
> You can not resist the boobs, watch as they move while women run in slow motion.



Meh, just as long as they're not enormous. Big tits = fugly. You want them moderate size otherwise they look like someone duct taped watermelons to her chest then threw a bra over em.


----------



## Ratte (Mar 21, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> I'm not fugly, just have a slight annoyance towards women in general. Nothing I can't overcome of course. Besides, I still think that men are funner, yay male parts!





CannonFodder said:


> But women have boobs.
> You can not resist the boobs, watch as they move while women run in slow motion.



Hi.


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 21, 2010)

Ratte said:


> Hi.


Hi


Scotty1700 said:


> Meh, just as long as they're not enormous. Big tits = fugly. You want them moderate size otherwise they look like someone duct taped watermelons to her chest then threw a bra over em.


I take it you've never seen "women jumping on trampoline" from the man show?


----------



## Bando (Mar 21, 2010)

How did this get on to the topic of boobs??


----------



## Scotty1700 (Mar 21, 2010)

NO I'm doing it again. Must...Resist.....derailing (with tits none-the-less, something I NEVER talk about.)


----------



## Ratte (Mar 21, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Meh, just as long as they're not enormous. Big tits = fugly. You want them moderate size otherwise they look like someone duct taped watermelons to her chest then threw a bra over em.



Or, maybe, I just want boobs.

Woo size D.


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 21, 2010)

Ratte said:


> Or, maybe, I just want boobs.
> 
> Woo size D.


Saw Palmetto increases breast size in women, it takes a couple of months though, it's $7 for 200 pills and you take 4 a day and you just buy it at the store cause it's a herb with a anti-androgen effect.


Scotty1700 said:


> NO I'm doing it again. Must...Resist.....derailing (with tits none-the-less, something I NEVER talk about.)


You must look at the boobies.


----------



## Ratte (Mar 21, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> Saw Palmetto increases breast size in women, it takes a couple of months though, it's $7 for 200 pills and you take 4 a day and you just buy it at the store cause it's a herb with a anti-androgen effect.



I'm quite content with my tit size.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Mar 21, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> Saw Palmetto increases breast size in women, it takes a couple of months though, it's $7 for 200 pills and you take 4 a day and you just buy it at the store cause it's a herb with a anti-androgen effect.
> 
> You must look at the boobies.



According to Manswers (A show on spike TV) beer increases their size as well....they did a whole elaborate discusson about it so it seems somewhat legit and I'd rather drink beer than take damn pills. I actually can't take pills, tried on multiple occasions but I just can't get them down. I have to chew what's in my mouth before I ingest it.

NO, I shan't do such a thing!


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 21, 2010)

Ratte said:


> I'm quite content with my tit size.







Yeah you're over feeding them.
ba-dum-tssh


----------



## Bando (Mar 21, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> According to Manswers (A show on spike TV) beer increases their size as well....they did a whole elaborate discusson about it so it seems somewhat legit and I'd rather drink beer than take damn pills. I actually can't take pills, tried on multiple occasions but I just can't get them down. I have to chew what's in my mouth before I ingest it.
> 
> NO, I shan't do such a thing!



Wait, what? 

Why would _you_ be trying to make your boobs bigger?


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 21, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> According to Manswers (A show on spike TV) beer increases their size as well....they did a whole elaborate discusson about it so it seems somewhat legit and I'd rather drink beer than take damn pills. I actually can't take pills, tried on multiple occasions but I just can't get them down. I have to chew what's in my mouth before I ingest it.
> 
> NO, I shan't do such a thing!


Wait, what you tried growing man boobs?!!


----------



## Scotty1700 (Mar 21, 2010)

Bando37 said:


> Wait, what?
> 
> Why would _you_ be trying to make your boobs bigger?



*Facepaw* Quit taking stuff so literally. IF I were a woman and I wanted bigger boobs I would drink beer over taking damn pills! Again, the whole fanDUMB comes into play.


----------



## Bando (Mar 21, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> *Facepaw* Quit taking stuff so literally. IF I were a woman and I wanted bigger boobs I would drink beer over taking damn pills! Again, the whole fanDUMB comes into play.



I have only been here for like 5 minutes, so I didn't really guess it was a hypothetical situation.


----------



## Ratte (Mar 21, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> Yeah you're over feeding them.
> ba-dum-tssh



I hate birds.


----------



## Bando (Mar 21, 2010)

Hey guys, check out my boobies!





:V


----------



## Scotty1700 (Mar 21, 2010)

Ratte said:


> I hate birds.



They can get quite annoying...I like hawks and eagles though. Went on vacation with my friend to South Carolina and they have this one nature museum/exibit thing and there's always bird watchers looking at all the bald eagles. Borrowed an elderly couples' spotting scope and there was like 50 of em and they're awesome. It's definitely the better national bird then the turkey (Silly Ben Franklin...)


Edit: BOOOBIES! Blue-footed boobies, those are awesome!


----------



## Usarise (Mar 21, 2010)

Ratte said:


> I hate birds.


 i just shot a bird.  feel better? :3


----------



## Kellie Gator (Mar 21, 2010)

Artificial Ginger said:


> Those would mostly be the ones who turned gay after they joined, right?


Yep.



CannonFodder said:


> Would you look at that a combo breaker of deleted messages.
> 
> ...yeah alot of furries are fugly.
> 
> Which fandoms btw?


Well, don't quote me on this, but I've heard that homosexuality is common among Trekkies/Trekkers. But please correct me if I'm wrong on this. But all the Star Trek slash fiction out there seems to explain it.



Scotty1700 said:


> NO I'm doing it again. Must...Resist.....derailing (with tits none-the-less, something I NEVER talk about.)


Okay, so what about vaginas?


----------



## Scotty1700 (Mar 21, 2010)

Not gonna work on me this time Kellie


----------



## Usarise (Mar 21, 2010)

Kellie Gator said:


> Okay, so what about vaginas?


yummy ^^


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 21, 2010)

Kellie Gator said:


> Well, don't quote me on this, but I've heard that homosexuality is common among Trekkies/Trekkers.


*checks statistics*
HOLY SHIT! Trekkies are gay!


----------



## Usarise (Mar 21, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> *checks statistics*
> HOLY SHIT! Trekkies are gay!


 Is that a photon ray in your pocket or are you just happy to see me Spock?


----------



## Kellie Gator (Mar 21, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Not gonna work on me this time Kellie


For fuck's sake, I just wanna know what you gays think about vaginas, is that asking too much?


----------



## Wyldfyre (Mar 21, 2010)

Kellie Gator said:


> For fuck's sake, I just wanna know what you gays think about vaginas, is that asking too much?


It is here.


----------



## Kellie Gator (Mar 21, 2010)

Wyldfyre said:


> It is here.


I should have expected as much, furrydumb is all about cocks. Vaginas don't get as much love here. ;___;


----------



## Usarise (Mar 21, 2010)

Kellie Gator said:


> I should have expected as much, furrydumb is all about cocks. Vaginas don't get as much love here. ;___;


i can love your vagina :3


----------



## Mentova (Mar 21, 2010)

What the hell is going on here


----------



## Wyldfyre (Mar 21, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> What the hell is going on here


Guess.


----------



## Mentova (Mar 21, 2010)

Wyldfyre said:


> Guess.


Furries being perverts?


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 21, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Furries being perverts?


BZZT WRONG!
Apparently trekkies are even gayer than furries.


----------



## Kellie Gator (Mar 21, 2010)

Usarise said:


> i can love your vagina :3


Not with those teeth, you won't.


----------



## Usarise (Mar 21, 2010)

Kellie Gator said:


> Not with those teeth, you won't.


 who said im using my teeth...?


----------



## Mentova (Mar 21, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> BZZT WRONG!
> Apparently trekkies are even gayer than furries.


I can't believe that. Star Trek is awesome scifi stuff and most furries care more about the size and texture of a dog phallus then the tech that makes a ship fly.

Of course I'm sure there are  trekkies who care about the size and texture of a klingon dick...


----------



## Jelly (Mar 21, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> BZZT WRONG!
> Apparently trekkies are even gayer than furries.



There's like a field of Spock dick anatomy in that fandom that is just so disturbingly wild-eyed about their findings.

i want you to read that >5 times


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 21, 2010)

Jelly said:


> There's like a field of Spock dick anatomy in that fandom that is just so disturbingly wild-eyed about their findings.
> 
> i want you to read that >5 times


I feel dirty even reading it.


Heckler & Koch said:


> I can't believe that. Star Trek is awesome scifi stuff and most furries care more about the size and texture of a dog phallus then the tech that makes a ship fly.
> 
> Of course I'm sure there are  trekkies who care about the size and texture of a klingon dick...


We need to get a trekkie in here.


----------



## Kellie Gator (Mar 21, 2010)

Usarise said:


> who said im using my teeth...?


Dammit, what kind of excuses do I need to make up to make you leave my pussy alone, all I did was ask why vaginas don't get as much attention in the fandom. D:

And I realize I shouldn't be asking this, but what the hell. It's just that I've seen too many artists draw overly detailed pics where they "practice" on drawing penis, but not pussy. I demand an explanation!

...this place is corrupting me, I promised myself when I joined that I would not talk about sex.

EDIT:
This thread is possibly beyond saving now with it's constant derailing, rofl.


----------



## Dass (Mar 21, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I can't believe that. Star Trek is awesome scifi stuff and most furries care more about the size and texture of a dog phallus then the tech that makes a ship fly.
> 
> Of course I'm sure there are  trekkies who care about the size and texture of a klingon dick...



I can believe it.

GEORGE TAKEI!


----------



## Mentova (Mar 21, 2010)

Kellie Gator said:


> Dammit, what kind of excuses do I need to make up to make you leave my pussy alone, all I did was ask why vaginas don't get as much attention in the fandom. D:
> 
> And I realize I shouldn't be asking this, but what the hell. It's just that I've seen too many artists draw overly detailed pics where they "practice" on drawing penis, but not pussy. I demand an explanation!
> 
> ...this place is corrupting me, I promised myself when I joined that I would not talk about sex.


It really corrupts you. I didn't joke about perverted shit nearly as much as I did before I joined this place.

Also to answer your question, furries don't find dog vaginas nearly as hot as a dog dick for some reason.

Furries are just fucking weird in general.


----------



## Usarise (Mar 21, 2010)

Kellie Gator said:


> Dammit, what kind of excuses do I need to make up to make you leave my pussy alone, all I did was ask why vaginas don't get as much attention in the fandom. D:
> 
> And I realize I shouldn't be asking this, but what the hell. It's just that I've seen too many artists draw overly detailed pics where they "practice" on drawing penis, but not pussy. I demand an explanation!
> 
> ...


 Well pussys dont get attention because you girls dont wanna share them! >.>     and i will accept no excuse! >:3   

All furries are gay except for me :3

i made the same promise.   broke it on the first day with harley...


----------



## Ranzun the Dragon-Shark (Mar 21, 2010)

Dog cawk is disgusting to me, dog vagina sounds even more repulsive and I'm straight irl. x.x


----------



## Kellie Gator (Mar 21, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> It really corrupts you. I didn't joke about perverted shit nearly as much as I did before I joined this place.
> 
> Also to answer your question, furries don't find dog vaginas nearly as hot as a dog dick for some reason.
> 
> Furries are just fucking weird in general.


I don't understand how something that basically looks like two pairs of balls can be so amazing that there are furries who prefer that over real penis. wut



Usarise said:


> Well pussys dont get attention because you girls  dont wanna share them! >.>     and i will accept no excuse! >:3


Well, with people like you here, I'm certainly not surprised.



Usarise said:


> i made the same promise.   broke it on the first day with  harley...


Pffffthahahahahahahahaha, you make it sound like you lost his virginity to him or something.


----------



## Tommy (Mar 21, 2010)

Usarise said:


> All furries are gay except for me :3



...I'm not gay...


----------



## Dass (Mar 21, 2010)

Tommy said:


> ...I'm not gay...



What a coincidence, I said the exact same thing for the first month I was here

Guess what happened then.


----------



## Wyldfyre (Mar 21, 2010)

Kellie Gator said:


> Pffffthahahahahahahahaha, you make it sound like you lost his virginity to him or something.


Something like that. XD



Usarise said:


> All furries are gay except for me :3


I'm not strictly gay. :3


----------



## Artificial Ginger (Mar 21, 2010)

Kellie Gator said:


> Dammit, what kind of excuses do I need to make up to make you leave my pussy alone, all I did was ask why vaginas don't get as much attention in the fandom. D:


Because furries tend toward homosexuality, and homosexuals tend toward vaginophobia =/



> And I realize I shouldn't be asking this, but what the hell. It's just that I've seen too many artists draw overly detailed pics where they "practice" on drawing penis, but not pussy. I demand an explanation!


It requires more detail, I guess. Folds, etc.



> EDIT:
> This thread is possibly beyond saving now with it's constant derailing, rofl.


This is true o.o






=3


----------



## Ranzun the Dragon-Shark (Mar 21, 2010)

Artificial Ginger said:


>


 
They're all human. o-o

 Haha, this thread is in the bag now.


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 21, 2010)

The fandom does not deserve to be defended because it is just a hobby unless you have some sort of problem, at which point other furries will mock you.


----------



## Kellie Gator (Mar 21, 2010)

Artificial Ginger, you just made my day. Where the hell does that comic come from, anyway?


----------



## TDK (Mar 21, 2010)

Tommy said:


> ...I'm not gay...



Don't worry, you will be soon enough :L.


----------



## Usarise (Mar 21, 2010)

what the.....


----------



## Ranzun the Dragon-Shark (Mar 21, 2010)

TDK said:


> Don't worry, you will be soon enough :L.


 I'm straight irl, but I'm what you would call, "furry bi."


----------



## Tommy (Mar 21, 2010)

Ranzun the Dragon-Shark said:


> I'm straight irl, but I'm what you would call, "furry bi."



I could say that too. I'll never be gay IRL though.


----------



## Wyldfyre (Mar 21, 2010)

Ranzun the Dragon-Shark said:


> I'm straight irl, but I'm what you would call, "furry bi."


Same here.


----------



## Artificial Ginger (Mar 21, 2010)

Kellie Gator said:


> Artificial Ginger, you just made my day.


D'aww, thanks =3c
You can just call me "Ginger" if you want ^.^



> Where the hell does that comic come from, anyway?


Why, http://drmcninja.com/, of course =P


----------



## Usarise (Mar 21, 2010)

Ranzun the Dragon-Shark said:


> I'm straight irl, but I'm what you would call, "furry bi."


same ^


----------



## Kellie Gator (Mar 21, 2010)

Artificial Ginger said:


> It requires more detail, I guess. Folds, etc.


I forgot to address this, it's just the more reason for the artist to practice on it. Unless the artist in question is gay. :/


----------



## Artificial Ginger (Mar 21, 2010)

Kellie Gator said:


> I forgot to address this, it's gives the artist the more reason to practice on it. Unless the artist in question is gay.


Well, in the short term, I guess there's more money in drawing penis well than in drawing vagina well. Supply and demand, y'know =P


----------



## Ranzun the Dragon-Shark (Mar 21, 2010)

Usarise said:


> same ^


 


Wyldfyre said:


> Same here.


 


Tommy said:


> I could say that too. I'll never be gay IRL though.


There's something about furry art that makes you have the hots for gay dragons or wolves. Weird o-o


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 21, 2010)

Ranzun the Dragon-Shark said:


> I'm straight irl, but I'm what you would call, "furry bi."


Technically that's still considered straight.


----------



## Wyldfyre (Mar 21, 2010)

Ranzun the Dragon-Shark said:


> There's something about furry art that makes you have the hots for gay dragons or wolves. Weird o-o


Or foxes.


----------



## Dass (Mar 21, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> Technically that's still considered straight.



Equally likely; repressed actual bisexual.


----------



## Ranzun the Dragon-Shark (Mar 21, 2010)

Wyldfyre said:


> Or foxes.


 Foxes... Yes... Slutty little things... Cute though


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 21, 2010)

Dass said:


> Equally likely; repressed actual bisexual.


The thing is do they have a actual irl attraction to members of the opposite sex?


----------



## Ranzun the Dragon-Shark (Mar 21, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> The thing is do they have a actual irl attraction to members of the opposite sex?


 I have noooooooone. It's not truly bisexualness


----------



## Artificial Ginger (Mar 21, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> The thing is do they have a actual irl attraction to members of the opposite sex?



Possibly. But if it's repressed, nobody can tell.


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 21, 2010)

Ranzun the Dragon-Shark said:


> I have noooooooone. It's not truly bisexualness


Then no, you just like the porn.


----------



## Ranzun the Dragon-Shark (Mar 21, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> Then no, you just like the porn.


 Hell, who doesn't o-o


----------



## Usarise (Mar 21, 2010)

i like porn.... but i like real girls more ^^


----------



## Tommy (Mar 21, 2010)

Ranzun the Dragon-Shark said:


> Hell, who doesn't o-o



I have no idea... o.o


----------



## Ranzun the Dragon-Shark (Mar 21, 2010)

Usarise said:


> i like porn.... but i like real girls more ^^


Yessssssh... 


Though they can be a pain up the arse.



Tommy said:


> I have no idea... o.o


 
=3 My point exactly... Except for the Pope... Maybe... Secretly...


----------



## Usarise (Mar 21, 2010)

Ranzun the Dragon-Shark said:


> Yessssssh...
> 
> 
> Though they can be a pain up the arse.
> ...


yeah... but some of them are really nice and cool ^^    and dicks dont belong in guys arses....

and i claim rule 34 on the pope!


----------



## Wyldfyre (Mar 21, 2010)

Usarise said:


> and i claim rule 34 on the pope!


Awww....that's just wrong...


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 21, 2010)

Tommy said:


> I have no idea... o.o


Long story short of why liking the porn doesn't necessarily mean someone is bi or gay is because anthro art is highly idealized, in simplest lemme put it this way, how many female furry characters have a or b cups?


----------



## Ranzun the Dragon-Shark (Mar 21, 2010)

Usarise said:


> yeah... but some of them are really nice and cool ^^ and dicks dont belong in guys arses....
> 
> and i claim rule 34 on the pope!


 Brilliant, everything supports my idea that everyone likes porn.


True, but once you know em... Screm em'


----------



## TDK (Mar 21, 2010)

Ranzun the Dragon-Shark said:


> I'm straight irl, but I'm what you would call, "furry bi."



WHA-WHA-WHAT!?!






Fake ass bi guy. :E


----------



## Tommy (Mar 21, 2010)

Usarise said:


> and i claim rule 34 on the pope!



...you've got problems there, buddy.


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 21, 2010)

Usarise said:


> and i claim rule 34 on the pope!


Been done.


----------



## Usarise (Mar 21, 2010)

Tommy said:


> ...you've got problems there, buddy.


and you dont?  that grade A lulz there! 



CannonFodder said:


> Been done.


lol off to 4chan then! XD



Ranzun the Dragon-Shark said:


> True, but once you know em... Screm em'


 aww thats not nice!   i love my GF and all my other friends!


----------



## Kellie Gator (Mar 21, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> Technically that's still considered straight.


I've known of so many bisexual furries who look at gay porn and typefuck with other guys, who have said that they're "not gay" and that they would not want to be with a guy IRL. They give me a headache.


----------



## Ranzun the Dragon-Shark (Mar 21, 2010)

Kellie Gator said:


> I've known of so many bisexual furries who look at gay porn and typefuck with other guys, who have said that they're "not gay" and that they would not want to be with a guy IRL. They give me a headache.


They're not in denial!


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 21, 2010)

Kellie Gator said:


> I've known of so many bisexual furries who look at gay porn and typefuck with other guys, who have said that they're "not gay" and that they would not want to be with a guy IRL. They give me a headache.


It's called fantasy, also welcome to the internet.


----------



## Kellie Gator (Mar 21, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> It's called fantasy, also welcome to the internet.


*Shrug* I just don't get why people would have a different sexual orientation on the interbutts than they would have IRL. I know I'd probably be with either gender IRL. But my bisexuality is mostly based on confusion, because girls don't have penis, and men have a tendency to be hairy and ugly (not saying all of them are, though).

...in before herms.


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 21, 2010)

Kellie Gator said:


> *Shrug* I just don't get why people would have a different sexual orientation on the interbutts than they would have IRL. I know I'd probably be with either gender IRL. But my bisexuality is mostly based on confusion, because girls don't have penis, and men has a tendency to be hairy and ugly (not saying all of them are, though).
> 
> ...in before herms.


You could try dating shemales you know.


----------



## Kellie Gator (Mar 21, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> You could try dating shemales you know.


Nah. It'd be too weird for me, and I really do prefer men. But like I said, men can be hairy, so I'd have to get an asian or force the guy to shave all his body hair, from his face all the way down to his toes. It'd be quite a task.


----------



## Usarise (Mar 21, 2010)

Kellie Gator said:


> Nah. It'd be too weird for me, and I really do prefer men. But like I said, men can be hairy, so I'd have to get an asian or force the guy to shave all his body hair, from his face all the way down to his toes. It'd be quite a task.


Do you like Bush?


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 21, 2010)

Usarise said:


> Do you like Bush?


Ba-dum-tssh


----------



## Darkwolfy502 (Mar 21, 2010)

He looks old & scary


----------



## Wyldfyre (Mar 21, 2010)

Darkwolfy502 said:


> He looks old & stupid.


Fix'd


----------



## Darkwolfy502 (Mar 21, 2010)

Wyldfyre said:


> Fix'd



That works xD


----------



## Usarise (Mar 21, 2010)

Wyldfyre said:


> Fix'd


 not fix'd!  I VOTE FOR BUSH HAVING A 3RD TERM!


----------



## Wyldfyre (Mar 21, 2010)

Usarise said:


> not fix'd!  I VOTE FOR BUSH HAVING A 3RD TERM!


VOTE DENIED


----------



## Usarise (Mar 21, 2010)

Wyldfyre said:


> VOTE DENIED


 bawwwww my vote was denied!


----------



## Darkwolfy502 (Mar 21, 2010)

I dont like none of the presidents we had so far. =S


----------



## Usarise (Mar 21, 2010)

Darkwolfy502 said:


> I dont like none of the presidents we had so far. =S


so you hate obama? :3


----------



## Darkwolfy502 (Mar 21, 2010)

Yah, Not because of race just because he doesnt know what hes doing, this is just my out look.


----------



## Wyldfyre (Mar 21, 2010)

Usarise said:


> so you hate obama? :3


Theres a difference between not liking and hating.
I don't like any of the world leaders, but I don't really hate any of them.


----------



## Dass (Mar 21, 2010)

Silly Americans and your silly presidents.

Democrats are supposed to be a centre-right party.


----------



## Usarise (Mar 21, 2010)

Darkwolfy502 said:


> Yah, Not because of race just because he doesnt know what hes doing, this is just my out look.


eh i dont like how he doesnt support the war....



Wyldfyre said:


> Theres a difference between not liking and hating.
> I don't like any of the world leaders, but I don't really hate any of them.


 I dont like leaders too..... i want to BE one...not follow one!


----------



## Artificial Ginger (Mar 21, 2010)

Darkwolfy502 said:


> I dont like none of the presidents we had so far. =S


I know you're from Texas, but in English-speaking parts of the USA, that means you like at least one of them.

But if you don't even like Washington, just go back to China, you Commie scum =V


----------



## Darkwolfy502 (Mar 21, 2010)

Artificial Ginger said:


> I know you're from Texas, but in English-speaking parts of the USA, that means you like at least one of them.
> 
> But if you don't even like Washington, just go back to China, you Commie scum =V



Well I may like one but due to the fact that I don't know very many that I like, I just say I dont like them all lol =P


----------



## Shaelystrasza (Mar 21, 2010)

Darkwolfy502 said:


> Well I may like one but due to the fact that I don't know very many that I like, I just say I dont like them all lol =P


^ This. :3


----------



## Garreth (Mar 21, 2010)

:V


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Mar 21, 2010)

Do you like fish sticks?


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 21, 2010)

HAXX said:


> Do you like fish sticks?


HEY!


----------



## Scotty1700 (Mar 21, 2010)

HAXX said:


> Do you like fish sticks?



Hey, did you hear that one joke that they don't tell gays?


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 21, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Hey, did you hear that one joke that they don't tell gays?


I have.


----------



## Garreth (Mar 21, 2010)

HAXX said:


> Do you like fish sticks?



Only when they're fresh. In fact, I could go for some right about now.


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Mar 21, 2010)

Do you like putting fish sticks in your mouth?


----------



## Usarise (Mar 21, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Hey, did you hear that one joke that they don't tell gays?


 i have too... have you?


----------



## Garreth (Mar 21, 2010)

HAXX said:


> Do you like putting fish sticks in your mouth?



..... I don't like where this is going. >:[


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Mar 21, 2010)

I was only going to ask you to share


----------



## Scotty1700 (Mar 21, 2010)

*Facepaw* I obviously heard about it if I was the one who told it....wait, that makes no sense, I'm "gay"...


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Mar 21, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Hey, did you hear that one joke that they don't tell gays?



Hey, your evil sig is gone!


----------



## Usarise (Mar 21, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> *Facepaw* I obviously heard about it if I was the one who told it....wait, that makes no sense, I'm "gay"...


 lol yup ^^    
senseless furry is senseless!


----------



## Scotty1700 (Mar 21, 2010)

HAXX said:


> Hey, your evil sig is gone!



Mod got rid of it when I got my infraction today so I'll be nice and not put it back up although I had a warning after the first day.....


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 21, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> *Facepaw* I obviously heard about it if I was the one who told it....wait, that makes no sense, I'm "gay"...


...Wait I thought you were still experimenting.


----------



## Garreth (Mar 21, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Mod got rid of it when I got my infraction today so I'll be nice and not put it back up although I had a warning after the first day.....



That's cause the mods are gay. V:


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Mar 21, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Mod got rid of it when I got my infraction today so I'll be nice and not put it back up although I had a warning after the first day.....



...have you tried bribing them with sexual services? I heard some can't resist such offers.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Mar 21, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> ...Wait I thought you were still experimenting.



Meh, I have my own sexuality. It's called "What the fffuuuuu-?" where I remain undecided for the most part.



Garreth said:


> That's cause the mods are gay. V:



Nah, they're just silly. :3

Hah, can you believe I've only gotten one infraction for derailing so far and one for posting a picture...



HAXX said:


> ...have you tried bribing them with sexual services? I heard some can't resist such offers.



Nah, I'm too much for em


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 21, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Meh, I have my own sexuality. It's called "What the fffuuuuu-?" where I remain undecided for the most part.


Try making out with another dude.
Straight people's way of kissing each other.
1)Introduce yourself
2)Know the person better
3)Flirt
4)Ask out
5)weeks later kiss
Homosexual
1)Introduce yourself
2)make out
:V


----------



## Garreth (Mar 21, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Nah, they're just silly. :3
> 
> Hah, can you believe I've only gotten one infraction for derailing so far and one for posting a picture...



Out of all the posts I made, I got infrac'd for posting "In be4 lock" on this thread. :T

http://forums.furaffinity.net/showthread.php?t=65590

Touchy mods are touchy.


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Mar 21, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> Try making out with another dude.
> Straight people's way of kissing each other.
> 1)Introduce yourself
> 2)Rape
> ...



Uhh.


----------



## Mentova (Mar 21, 2010)

derp


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 21, 2010)

HAXX said:


> Uhh.


Darn you proved me wrong.


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Mar 21, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> derp



God you make 'derping' sexy.


----------



## Garreth (Mar 21, 2010)

HAXX said:


> God you make 'derping' sexy.



Inbe4 rape.


----------



## Mentova (Mar 21, 2010)

Garreth said:


> Inbe4 rape.


I don't wanna be raped =[


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 21, 2010)

Garreth said:


> Inbe4 rape.


Oh can I record it and sell videos tapes?


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Mar 21, 2010)

All I did was call him sexy.

Its kinda like stating the obvious.


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 21, 2010)

HAXX said:


> All I did was call him sexy.
> 
> Its kinda like stating the obvious.


Hey do you know the joke they don't tell gay people?


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Mar 21, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> Hey do you know the joke they don't tell gay people?



No?


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 21, 2010)

HAXX said:


> No?


----------



## Garreth (Mar 21, 2010)

HAXX said:


> No?



hurrrrrr l3


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Mar 21, 2010)

Uh oh?


----------



## Scotty1700 (Mar 21, 2010)

Lol, way to steal my joke CannonFodder.


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Mar 21, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Lol, way to steal my joke CannonFodder.



Abuse him! Teach him a lesson! Spank his ass!



...please?


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 21, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Lol, way to steal my joke CannonFodder.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Mar 21, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> LEROY JENKINS!




Don't m-make me do it!


----------



## Usarise (Mar 21, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Don't m-make me do it!


 FIRE YOUR LAZOR SCOTTY!


----------



## Darkwolfy502 (Mar 21, 2010)

Who ever created that is god


----------



## Mentova (Mar 21, 2010)

yiff


----------



## Usarise (Mar 21, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> yiff


 no.  *hands knife* maybe after you remove something of yours.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Mar 21, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> yiff



*Murr Mode Activated*

Yiff me, I'm hawt!


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (Mar 21, 2010)

transation: Kill me, I should be eliminated from the gene pool!


----------



## Mentova (Mar 21, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> *Murr Mode Activated*
> 
> Yiff me, I'm hawt!


kay


----------



## Usarise (Mar 21, 2010)

KylieIsACannibal said:


> transation: Kill me, I should be eliminated from the gene pool!


 are you sure? 0_o  ill help you but assisted suicide isnt my favorite...


----------



## foxmusk (Mar 21, 2010)

what is there to defend


----------



## Tommy (Mar 21, 2010)

HarleyParanoia said:


> what is there to defend


Nothing.


----------



## Garreth (Mar 21, 2010)

Usarise said:


> are you sure? 0_o  ill help you but assisted suicide isnt my favorite...



Someone really needs to grape you in the mouth.


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Mar 21, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> kay



Make room.


----------



## Usarise (Mar 21, 2010)

Garreth said:


> Someone really needs to grape you in the mouth.


 Love WKUK


----------



## Artificial Ginger (Mar 21, 2010)

Darkwolfy502 said:


> Well I may like one but due to the fact that I don't know very many that I like, I just say I dont like them all lol =P


I really doubt you're even qualified to like any. I'll bet you always sleep during Civics and U.S. History. Then again, it wouldn't matter--since you're in Texas, you'd learn the same amount either way, wouldn't you? =V


----------



## mystery_penguin (Mar 21, 2010)

Garreth said:


> Someone really needs to grape you in the mouth.


he also needs to GET HIS MIND OUT OF THE GUTTER!


----------



## Krasl (Mar 21, 2010)

HarleyParanoia said:


> what is there to defend



...the hugboxes...


----------



## Scotty1700 (Mar 21, 2010)

Krasl said:


> ...the hugboxes...



*Hugz* That's right, good job Krasl! *Scratches behind ears*


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Mar 21, 2010)

http://www.i-am-bored.com/bored_link.cfm?link_id=7910


----------



## Krasl (Mar 21, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> *Hugz* That's right, good job Krasl! *Scratches behind ears*



*wags tail*
yay! thank you!



EdieFantabulous said:


> http://www.i-am-bored.com/bored_link.cfm?link_id=7910



lol, pretty random, but catchy.


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Mar 21, 2010)

Krasl said:


> *wags tail*
> yay! thank you!
> 
> 
> ...


Scotty posted something about a lazer, so I posted something about bacon and lazers!


----------



## Krasl (Mar 21, 2010)

EdieFantabulous said:


> Scotty posted something about a lazer, so I posted something about bacon and lazers!



fine then, i shall post dis!

CHICKEN BOMB!!!

...nuff said...


----------



## Scotty1700 (Mar 21, 2010)

B-bacon! *as a puddle of spittle grows on my chest and slides down to my groin*. Oh murr, what have we here, a wet noodle...


----------



## Krasl (Mar 21, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> B-bacon! *as a puddle of spittle grows on my chest and slides down to my groin*. Oh murr, what have we here, a wet noodle...



AW!
i want a wet noodle!
with extra soy sauce!


----------



## Scotty1700 (Mar 21, 2010)

Krasl said:


> AW!
> i want a wet noodle!
> with extra soy sauce!



*nomnomnom* Yummy, has some salty sauce in it too.


----------



## Tommy (Mar 21, 2010)

What's... going on?


----------



## Krasl (Mar 21, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> *nomnomnom* Yummy, has some salty sauce in it too.



aw, now you're making me hungry! >:[



Tommy said:


> What's... going on?



something smexy! (and tasty)


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Mar 21, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> B-bacon! *as a puddle of spittle grows on my chest and slides down to my groin*. Oh murr, what have we here, a wet noodle...


Oh dear, your fur is going to be all messy!
Do you mind if I clean, then brush you?


----------



## Krasl (Mar 21, 2010)

EdieFantabulous said:


> Oh dear, your fur is going to be all messy!
> Do you mind if I clean, then brush you?



O_O

i iz so jealous...


----------



## Scotty1700 (Mar 21, 2010)

EdieFantabulous said:


> Oh dear, your fur is going to be all messy!
> Do you mind if I clean, then brush you?


Nah, I'm already getting brushed by my broom devils.


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Mar 21, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Nah, I'm already getting brushed by my broom devils.


Oh fine then, :\


----------



## Krasl (Mar 21, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Nah, I'm already getting brushed by my broom devils.



rofl

p.s. this thread has died 
RIP


----------



## Kellie Gator (Mar 22, 2010)

I wish I had any idea of we are talking about right now. D:


----------



## Artificial Ginger (Mar 22, 2010)

Kellie Gator said:


> I wish I had any idea of we are talking about right now. D:


Dog penis?


----------



## south syde dobe (Mar 22, 2010)

Aden said:


> People "defending" it take it too seriously. It's a hobby. If someone comes up to me and starts bashing 3D modeling, who cares? I enjoy it. I don't expect others to enjoy it.
> 
> On the other hand, the bashing that furries get is usually completely justified.


 
You win the internets 
Seriously though, I don't see why it needs to be "defended" myself, if they truly don't like furries well its just their preference and actually thats a good one cause you won't be hanging out with some of the sickest people you'll ever meet :\


----------



## Trpdwarf (Mar 22, 2010)

When the bashing is justified no. When the bashing is unjustified sometimes.

/thread.


----------



## mystery_penguin (Mar 22, 2010)

Trpdwarf said:


> When the bashing is justified no. When the bashing is unjustified sometimes.
> 
> /thread.


we have been off-topic for so many pages now, where have you been?


----------



## Kellie Gator (Mar 22, 2010)

Artificial Ginger said:


> Dog penis?


WHY CAN'T YOU GUYS BE SATISFIED WITH REAL HUMAN COCKS D: D: D:


----------



## Scotty1700 (Mar 22, 2010)

Kellie Gator said:


> WHY CAN'T YOU GUYS BE SATISFIED WITH REAL HUMAN COCKS D: D: D:



I'm satisfied by my own but that's about it....Dog cock > Human cock
Not to loom on bestiality but I'd much rather be alone with a anthro-dog than a boring ol' human.


----------



## Kellie Gator (Mar 22, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> I'm satisfied by my own but that's about it....Dog cock > Human cock
> Not to loom on bestiality but I'd much rather be alone with a anthro-dog than a boring ol' human.


*Slaps you with a decent, human dildo* SNAP OUT OF IT!


----------



## Scotty1700 (Mar 22, 2010)

Kellie Gator said:


> *Slaps you with a decent, human dildo* SNAP OUT OF IT!



It's true though, hyoomans are boring!

<3 Foxes <3


----------



## Kellie Gator (Mar 22, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> It's true though, hyoomans are boring!
> 
> <3 Foxes <3


Well, I guess you are kind of lucky, they do look better than crocodile dongs. :'(


----------



## Scotty1700 (Mar 22, 2010)

Kellie Gator said:


> Well, I guess you are kind of lucky, they do look better than crocodile dongs. :'(



:3

*Wuvs my lower self* 

And foxes....^_^


----------



## Kellie Gator (Mar 22, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> :3
> 
> *Wuvs my lower self*
> 
> And foxes....^_^


But who WANTS to have a knot in their butt!? That shit has to fucking hurt, I tell you.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Mar 22, 2010)

Kellie Gator said:


> But who WANTS to have a knot in their butt!? That shit has to fucking hurt, I tell you.



Kinkiness + pain = awesome-gasm.


----------



## JerJer (Mar 22, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> It's true though, hyoomans are boring!
> 
> <3 Foxes <3



Foreskin


----------



## Scotty1700 (Mar 22, 2010)

JerJer said:


> Foreskin



v_v True. It will be missed....


----------



## Kellie Gator (Mar 22, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Kinkiness + pain = awesome-gasm.


Have fun getting a punctured colon!


----------



## Scotty1700 (Mar 22, 2010)

Kellie Gator said:


> Have fun getting a punctured colon!



That's rather unlikely. I could see the butthurt part of it but unless you're REALLY pounding away then you're safe. Pain can be a real good stimulant, don't overdo it though cause then the shit hits the fan.....

Oh murr...I want an electric stimulation toy now


----------



## Kellie Gator (Mar 22, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> That's rather unlikely. I could see the butthurt part of it but unless you're REALLY pounding away then you're safe. Pain can be a real good stimulant, don't overdo it though cause then the shit hits the fan.....
> 
> Oh murr...I want an electric stimulation toy now


I personally don't get how pain can be such a turn-on. But who am I kidding, I'm even weirder because I wish I was much, much shorter for fetishistic reasons.

...and that's probably the only fetish I'll ever admit to having in public. Blueh.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Mar 22, 2010)

Kellie Gator said:


> I personally don't get how pain can be such a turn-on. But who am I kidding, I'm even weirder because I wish I was much, much shorter for fetishistic reasons.
> 
> ...and that's probably the only fetish I'll ever admit to having in public. Blueh.



Meh, I admit I don't have too many fetishes. Hard to go on my word but all I really like is bondage...


----------



## Kellie Gator (Mar 22, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Meh, I admit I don't have too many fetishes. Hard to go on my word but all I really like is bondage...


Oh! *Ties you up and throws you into a dark room, then runs off*

Have a happy fap time, sucka!


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 22, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Meh, I admit I don't have too many fetishes. Hard to go on my word but all I really like is bondage...


*ducktapes Scotty to the flagpole*


----------



## Scotty1700 (Mar 22, 2010)

Kellie Gator said:


> Oh! *Ties you up and throws you into a dark room, then runs off*
> Have a happy fap time, sucka!



BAWWWWW, Can't reach my yiffiestick!




CannonFodder said:


> *ducktapes Scotty to the flagpole*



Oh murr, I like where this is going.


----------



## Usarise (Mar 22, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Meh, I admit I don't have too many fetishes. Hard to go on my word but all I really like is bondage...


 well.... ive got 6ft of chain, handcuffs, leather bands, and a whip in my drawer in my room :3


----------



## Kellie Gator (Mar 22, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> BAWWWWW, Can't reach my yiffiestick!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


USE YOUR MOUTH FAGET


----------



## Scotty1700 (Mar 22, 2010)

Usarise said:


> well.... ive got 6ft of chain, handcuffs, leather bands, and a whip in my drawer in my room :3



BAWWW I envy you and your arsenal of restraints and/or disciplinary devices.



Kellie Gator said:


> USE YOUR MOUTH FAGET



Grammar Nazi says that faget isn't a word, it's spelled faggot 

Anywho, mah snout's too short...


----------



## Usarise (Mar 22, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> BAWWW I envy you and your arsenal of restraints and/or disciplinary devices.


aww i can share them! :3   
 (its funny cuz my GF and one of my good friends know what i have them for...)


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 22, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Oh murr, I like where this is going.


*leaves Scotty alone overnight*
*lightning storm comes*


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Mar 22, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> BAWWW I envy you and your arsenal of restraints and/or disciplinary devices.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*hands scotty the yiffiestick*


----------



## Scotty1700 (Mar 22, 2010)

Usarise said:


> aww i can share them! :3
> (its funny cuz my GF and one of my good friends know what i have them for...)



^_^ Marry me 



CannonFodder said:


> *leaves Scotty alone overnight*
> *lightning storm comes*



"H-hello? I can haz freedom?"



HAXX said:


> *hands scotty the yiffiestick*



Not that yiffiestick you silly haxxor! MY yiffiestick >.<


----------



## Usarise (Mar 22, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> ^_^ Marry me


 cant  gay marriage is illegal in NJ.  and besides.... im a minor AND dont forget this one important thing.....im kinda straight X3

but ill still share with u :3


----------



## Aden (Mar 22, 2010)

So can we kill this thread now please, it's miserable


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 22, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> "H-hello? I can haz freedom?"








Zeus: What do we have here? A furry?


----------



## Wyldfyre (Mar 22, 2010)

Aden said:


> So can we kill this thread now please, it's miserable


At least it hasn't gone off-
Oh wait...


----------



## Bando (Mar 22, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> Zeus: What do we have here? A furry?



Shit. I know what game that art is from. >.>


----------



## Scotty1700 (Mar 22, 2010)

Usarise said:


> cant  gay marriage is illegal in NJ.  and besides.... im a minor AND dont forget this one important thing.....im kinda straight X3
> 
> but ill still share with u :3



We'll move to Arnold Schwarzenegger land and have a forbidden romance, waiting till your of age of course and I will most definitely turn you one way or another :3



Bando37 said:


> Shit. I know what game that art is from. >.>



Age of Mythology ftw


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 22, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> We'll move to Arnold Schwarzenegger land and have a forbidden romance, waiting till your of age of course and I will most definitely turn you one way or another :3


Dude you live next to anthrocon, why would you move?


----------



## Scotty1700 (Mar 22, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> Dude you live next to anthrocon, why would you move?



Cause PA's a shithole.....


----------



## Bando (Mar 22, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> Dude you live next to anthrocon, why would you move?



Don't invade my state with your furfaggotry, Scotty >:c

Seriously, stay on the east coast. California is in the shithole.


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 22, 2010)

Bando37 said:


> Don't invade my state with your furfaggotry, Scotty >:c
> 
> Seriously, stay on the east coast. California is in the shithole.


Didn't half of your entire economy collapse?


----------



## Bando (Mar 22, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> Didn't half of your entire economy collapse?



Pretty much. Sunshine state is now fueled by tears


----------



## Scotty1700 (Mar 22, 2010)

Bando37 said:


> Don't invade my state with your furfaggotry, Scotty >:c
> 
> Seriously, stay on the east coast. California is in the shithole.



Meh, PA's just so judgemental. As I always put it if you're not a straight white person you're fucked.


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Mar 22, 2010)

Kellie Gator said:


> Well, I guess you are kind of lucky, they do look better than crocodile dongs. :'(



-disagrees-

'course preferences, preferences, preferences.


----------



## Bando (Mar 22, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Meh, PA's just so judgemental. As I always put it if you're not a straight white person you're fucked.



California isn't the liberal paradise everyone imagines. San Fran and Norcal is like that, sort of, but sunshiney Socal is just as judgemental.


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 22, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Meh, PA's just so judgemental. As I always put it if you're not a straight white person you're fucked.


I'm straight and look white, go me!


----------



## Takun (Mar 22, 2010)

Doing the mod dance.  Maybe one will put this out of its misery.


----------



## Bando (Mar 22, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> I'm straight and look white, go me!



Shut up and make me my frijoles refritos, Mexican. :V


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 22, 2010)

Bando37 said:


> Shut up and make me my frijoles refritos, Mexican. :V


Brotha don't make me cap yo ass



Takun said:


> Doing the mod dance.  Maybe one will put this out of its misery.


Hey it's Nylak!


----------



## Usarise (Mar 22, 2010)

Takun said:


> Doing the mod dance. Maybe one will put this out of its misery.


 
\<(^-^\)>   <(/^-^)>/


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (Mar 22, 2010)

Takun said:


> Doing the mod dance.  Maybe one will put this out of its misery.



Awwww, that animation is adorable.

And yeah, California is backwards, everyone who lives here knows it. Example: Prop 8.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Mar 22, 2010)

HAH, Silly otters. :3

Wuvz em though <3


----------



## Wyldfyre (Mar 22, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> HAH, Silly otters. :3
> 
> Wuvz em though <3


Yeah, Ottarz are wuvwy. :3


----------



## Bando (Mar 22, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> Brotha don't make me cap yo ass
> 
> 
> Hey it's Nylak!



I'll put a hundred caps in yo ass before you can even get yo gat.

Lolnylak.


----------



## Surgat (Mar 22, 2010)

Derailed.


----------

